# Postfix Problem



## brodie (29. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe von einer Weile auf einem Server ein 2.2.25 installiert. Davor habe ich das PerfectSetup für Ubuntu 8.04 LTS fertigsgestellt. Ich habe aber noch ein Problem mit dem Postfix:

Meine main.cf sieht so aus


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = ...
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
#mydestination = ..., localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command =
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_una$
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
home_mailbox = Maildir/
virtual_alias_domains =
#virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /home/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_mailbox_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $#mydestination $#virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_rec$
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
```
Alles was im mail.err steht ist:

Oct 29 16:46:38 predator postfix/proxymap[17406]: fatal: dictionary mail_dict: macro processing error

Ich kenn mich auf dem Gebiet nun nicht wirklich aus. Kann man anhand der main.cf ein Problem sehen oder braucht es noch mehr Infos?

Edit: Noch eine Sache. Ich habe wohl bei der Installation vom Postfix das mysql-Packet postfix-mysql vergessen gehabt. Wie auch immer ich das geschafft habe. Das war jedenfalls das erste Problem, welches Postfix hatte. Das habe ich dann nachträglich, also nach der ISPConfig Installation noch hinterher installiert. Vielleicht ist das auch ein Problem, dass so die Konfiguration nicht geklappt hat?

Vielen Dank,
brodie


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2008)

Deine Postfix Konfiguration ist nicht kompatibel mit ISPConfig 2. postfix-mysql wird von ISPConfig 2 nicht verwendet und sollte nicht installiert sein! So wie Dein Setup aussieht, wurde es nicht nach dem perfect setup guide installiert sondern Du hast einen postfix mit virtuellen Usern konfiguriert, was inkompatibel mit ISPConfig 2 ist und muss komplett entfernt werden.


----------

